# 2005 Sentra Door Panel Removal



## waunakeekid (May 28, 2007)

I have a 2005 Nissan Sentra. I recently just bought a pair of speakers for the front doors. I tried to get the door panel off but could only find 2 screws to take out. If anyone has some sort of instructions or diagram to get the door panel off it would be much appreciated.

peace
waunakeekid


----------



## fast_kozak (May 18, 2007)

waunakeekid said:


> I have a 2005 Nissan Sentra. I recently just bought a pair of speakers for the front doors. I tried to get the door panel off but could only find 2 screws to take out. If anyone has some sort of instructions or diagram to get the door panel off it would be much appreciated.
> 
> peace
> waunakeekid



Hey,

Ya, the screws are the only 2 there. The rest is all pins. You have to be patient and work the panel slowly. I only managed to get half the panel off, but I wasn't able to get it off completely. I want to replace my speakers too.
If you succeed, lemme know how to.


----------



## waunakeekid (May 28, 2007)

*found it*

there are actually two more screws, one behind automatic window controls and other behind handle grip with little dip thingy in it. those both just pop off, window controls first or else u bust off clips. um yeah and then just works off


----------



## fast_kozak (May 18, 2007)

waunakeekid said:


> there are actually two more screws, one behind automatic window controls and other behind handle grip with little dip thingy in it. those both just pop off, window controls first or else u bust off clips. um yeah and then just works off



How do you get to them? I tried to stick a small flat head to pry it off but the plastic started bending. I don't wanna mark up my door. How'd you do it?


----------

